# Dirtbike Dual Sport lights



## hunterw (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a taillight and headlight for my Honda xr100r dirt bike. I currently am going to be riding is mason county and partly lake county. 
Is this kit fullfill all the lighting requirement for the ordinance.
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...a-Designs-Enduro-Headlight-Taillight-Kit.aspx 
If not could someone point me in the right direction on where to get one. 

Thanks Hunter


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you are trying to make the bike street legal, it is a good place to start. You will need a higher output stator. You will also need a horn, speedometer, mirror and DOT approved tires. We don't need turn signals, but I like having them.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

bowhunter426 said:


> If you are trying to make the bike street legal, it is a good place to start. You will need a higher output stator. You will also need a horn, speedometer, mirror and DOT approved tires. We don't need turn signals, but I like having them.


If your refering to riding legally under PA 240, you dont need all the stuff you just mentioned. You only need a headlight, taillight and brake light.


----------



## hunterw (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm actually just trying to get is legal for orv riding. My township I live in has an ordinance. Maybe eventualy I will get it street legal but it doesn't seem likes it worth it. do you know of any sites that have a dual sport kit for honda xr100r dirt-bike for a good price? thanks


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

hunterw said:


> I'm actually just trying to get is legal for orv riding. My township I live in has an ordinance. Maybe eventualy I will get it street legal but it doesn't seem likes it worth it. do you know of any sites that have a dual sport kit for honda xr100r dirt-bike for a good price? thanks


For road right of way on an ORV that light kit will be plenty. Baja Design is probably your best bet for a new lighting capable stator. They sell good light kits and can either rewind your stator or you can buy a new one(same price rewind for most bikes) one so you have no down time. 

Rockymountainatv sells some generic lights that can be fitted to your needs.


----------



## hunterw (Feb 1, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> If you are trying to make the bike street legal, it is a good place to start. You will need a higher output stator. You will also need a horn, speedometer, mirror and DOT approved tires. We don't need turn signals, but I like having them.


Does the state of Michigan Require insurance on street legal motorcycles and how much is it? Thanks Hunter


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

hunterw said:


> Does the state of Michigan Require insurance on street legal motorcycles and how much is it? Thanks Hunter


Yes, if you are going to get a plated motorcycle, you will need insurance. The price paid depends on age, driving history, value of the bike, and the type of insurance. My KLX250 costs me $500 a year for full coverage.


----------



## hunterw (Feb 1, 2011)

Will I have problems with having no insurance while riding a plated bike in MI that is registered to Florida and fl does not require insurance on motorcycle period unless you have an accident with the bike.


----------

